# Tablero de Basquet ball



## Wanaya (Dic 4, 2006)

Hola comunidad!

Estoy en el desarrollo de un tablero de basquet ball en el cual constará de tres display, lo cual nos indica que almacenara una cantidad de tres cifras como máximo un "999".

Estoy usando TTL como el 74ls174 para controlar los displays, 47ls148 para decodificar las entradas en binarios(1 pnt, 2pnt y 3pnt), y otros componentes más.

Mi principal problema es que necesito sumar las cantidades es decir: si presiono el boton de 1pnt me lo muestra el "1" en el display, hasta aquí todos bien, mi principal problema es guardar ese "1" paras que al presionar el siguiente botón ya sea 2 o 3 o 1, se sume y lo muestre en el display.

¿Alguien sabe donde o como lo puedo guardar el dato, algún tipo de memoria o registros?

Espero ser claro en mi problema.

Gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola, en este post diseñe un tablero tal vez le pueda servir de base.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/24600/

Saludos


----------

